# First ABT's w/ Q-view!



## jfoust (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I finally came to my senses and put a batch of ABT's together this weekend and dang they were awesome! I think it was travcoman that I saw this idea from... Took the jalepenos and halved them, cut out the seeds, filled with cream cheese, slapped a weenie tot on top and wrapped with bacon. Made about 24 total for three people and only came out with a handful of leftovers! Here's a little pile of the test run I made for a snack while everything else was smoking :)


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good!  One tip I found on here that I use is to partially precook the bacon....just a minute or two in a pan on medium heat.....this will give a better color on the bacon.....more crisp, too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good Job!


L8r,
Eric


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice!  I like the stability the weenie provides... Well done!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 21, 2008)

Right on.  Very nice.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 21, 2008)

I had thought about pre-cooking the bacon a little bit, but I like it soft so I didn't. Might have to try it on on a few the next time I do them just to see what I think! Can't hurt to experiment a little bit when it comes to the smoker :)


----------



## meat-man (Jul 28, 2008)

Dang brother those look GREAT! I am going to have to make some of them hope mine turn out as good as yours look


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yum. I have a brisket to smoke this coming weekend and I think I will have to put ABT's on the menu as well.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 28, 2008)

nice i like abt's yours sure look good


----------



## seboke (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice lookin' ABTs!


----------

